# Giant Propel Advanced 3 - wheel clearance...



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm looking to grab some new wheels for my Giant and looking at two wheels... Zipp 404 Firestrikes and HED 6 + 

Both are pretty wide at the brake track 26-27mm'sh 

Wondering if anyone is running either of these wheels without brake clearnace issues.


----------

